# "BB Code 'size' not allowed." (in signatures)



## heavyjeffd (Dec 15, 2007)

Howdy. 

I was trying to edit my signature but it would not allow me to maintain small fonts. I don't want HUGE SCREAMING FONTS in my sig, is there any way that the 'size' tag can still be used in signatures?

Thanks.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 16, 2007)

Look at my sig, I'm still trying to work out why I can't quote in my sig and non contributing members can.


----------



## heavyjeffd (Dec 16, 2007)

The weird thing is my current sig has size code in it and it works.

But if I try and change it, it will not allow it because of the size code. :\


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 16, 2007)

Aren't the fonts already pretty small by default anyway?


----------



## heavyjeffd (Dec 16, 2007)

I dunno, not when I preview it.
I guess I can just change it and hope for the best lol. 

Okay, I'm an idiot i guess. The preview is totally different from what comes out of it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2007)

s7eve said:


> Look at my sig, I'm still trying to work out why I can't quote in my sig and non contributing members can.



People with quotes in their sigs had them in there before I turned off the quoting-in-sigs option for everyone. 

As far as the size code, there's no way, unfortunately, to turn it on and prevent people from making *GIANT SIGS OF DOOM* and myself and the mods got tired of having to hit the control panel and edit them all the time. :\

That said, heavyjeffd, please resize the image in your sig or the signature fairy will nuke it. 

Sevenstring.org - Site Policy



> Keep your signatures small. Graphics are ok, but please keep them 300x100 or smaller if you really must have one. Keep in mind that your signature is shown every time you post, and regardless of your Photoshop prowess, after the first few times it just takes up space.



I know it's harsh but after years on websites with massive signature graphics, it's a giant pet peeve of mine and it's one of the few things I'm pretty adimate about on here. That's a slick graphic and all, but it's just way too damn big.


----------



## heavyjeffd (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah, didn't know there was a policy, sorry.

I just resized it to where it wouldn't auto-resize anymore.

I wasn't looking for the size tag to make it bigger, only smaller actually.

But that's cool. 

I will resize that jpg post haste.


----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## heavyjeffd (Dec 18, 2007)

Okay all resized. I wish I could go a little wider though to line up with the text.

That's the OCD in me.


----------



## Chris (Dec 18, 2007)

I ran a car forum for 5 years and dealt with monster photoshops of people's car with their entire mod list under them in every post for far too long.  It's a nice sig and all, but after, oh, one post or.. one post... Nobody but you cares about it.


----------



## heavyjeffd (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah I hear ya. My car club site is that.

We just keep it under 650x150, so far that seems to be fine and it doesn't cause too much mess.


----------

